#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Projeto para licença na Anatel

## TreiscBr

Documentar hoje, por que depois...

Em vista que o país parou, em que todos não estão mais legalizando mais nada, ou se diga de passagem, todos estão aguardando que algo no cenário brasileiro venha a mudar, desta forma vejo que muitos pararam de legalizar seus projetos junto da Anatel, além do boato de que a Anatel isentou pequenos provedores, para as devidas legalizações de licenças e embutido projetos correlacionados para a outorga de transmissão de sinais de telecomunicações.

Dentro do escopo de projetos temos a parte de quem, ou dos que desejam terem suas torres de telecomunicações, para que as antenas possam ter alcance aos seus clientes, mas ninguém tem solicitado mais os devidos documentos de projetos destas torres e assim, imaginamos que a hora que a cobra der o bote, vai ser uma choradeira dos diabos, ou seja, como é tido que o brasileiro deixa tudo para a última hora, depois vem sempre com aquela desculpinha esfarrapada, que precisa para "ontem", e que os órgãos fiscalizadores dão um prazo, do contrário multas e parece que a Anatel não tá não dando moleza não, isto do boate, não se confirma se procede ou não, desta forma os que estão fazendo corpo mole, depois vem ainda dizer que quem pode arrumar a vida deles exploram, com justa razão, cobrar serviços, vendas de produtos de telecom, ninguém compra de graça nem serviços e nem produtos, tudo tem seu valor comercial, pagou levou, não pagou chupa os dedos e pagar multas para as prefeituras, o azar é de quem tá se aproveitando da situação do país, para explorar o próximo, deste modo venho alertar que quem tem projetos junto da Anatel da parte de projetos de torres telecom que se atualizem, por que a hora que o bicho pegar não vai ter como escapar não. 

Infelizmente os brasileiros são acomodados e, deixam tudo para o final, mas tem uma minoria que estão se atualizando em solicitar ao CREA os documentos necessários, para sua regulamentação e, isto é notório de brasileiro, que pensa normal, para o bem de todos, faça hoje e nunca deixe para depois.

Ontem, conversei com um engenheiro telecom e que o mercado a hora, que o povo acordar a coisa vai ficar pior, por que nunca deixe de regulamentar depois, ai os preços com a alta da inflação tende a piorar mais ainda, devem aproveitar então o momento de crise, para legalizar seus projetos antes mesmo da Anatel cobrar, dos fiscais da prefeitura, por que já teve caso de desmonte de torres por que não tinha documentos pertinentes.

Dúvidas os mais entendidos podem nos esclarecer, a meta desta mensagem é trazer a tona, para todos que aqui estão entendam que a crise não é da população é dos gastos públicos que não fizeram, e tão jogando nas costas dos cidadãos, assim a elevação de preços de serviços e produtos, tende a aumentar já que tu vai no supermercado, quando gastava R$ 15,00 isto foi no ano passado, agora se gasta bem uns R$ 45,00 ou voce vai querer pagar os 15 reais, assim serviços principalmente num pais sem controle de preços tende a ser maior, o repasse é bola de neve inevitável. 

Os assuntos pertinentes no egresso de esclarecimentos, em parte, neste portal diminuiu ou cessou, quando se tinha o classificados haviam as trocas de gentilezas, e voce tinha como ter base de mercado, agora no portal este tópico foi extinto, todos só discutem assuntos técnicos e parte comercial ficou de lado, desta forma como podemos saber quem atende com bom serviço e dos produtos telecom, que antes se podia medir suas qualidades e preços, assim deveria ter um tópico de retrospectiva de mercado de serviços e produtos de telecom, para quem entra ter noção do que comprar ou de quem contratar, mas trazer a tona os assuntos antigos gravados e o mesmo que volta na história da idade da pedra, e querer ascender uma fogueira com pauzinho girando até ascender.

O passado se apaga, o que vem pela frente é o que importa ou então voltemos a usar o celular tijolo. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Genis

bem lembrado, e lembrando que se o pessoal da TIA ANA, fazer uma visita, eles nunca da um tempo para que o individuo legalize, eles ja deixa a multa.

----------


## TreiscBr

Sim, é vero. Quando entrei neste mercado em agosto de 2011, quem foi o primeiro a me convocar era de um provedor, que me disse que chegam e levam os equipamentos, aplicam multas e tu fica sem teu trabalho, bacana, saber que tem gente que abusa e não legaliza nada, a hora que a cobra dá o bote, o cara é mordido por burrice. Eu, pago tudo, nada devo a ninguém, sou honesto e vivo em paz, se eu entro num mercado, primeiro vejo quais são os meus direitos de fabricante, prestador de serviços, por que se o cliente me denunciar, quem perde é voce, quem fornece alguma coisa, ai chorar o leite derramado, surgem alguns espertinhos em dizer, preciso para ontem, tá dou risadas, quando me dizem isto, por que o otário ficou fazendo corpo mole e quando chega num engenheiro, acha que é Deus, ai se ferra, por que era o diabo. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Estes dias aprendi, mais uma, com um engenheiro de telecomunicações, não diga nada, toda informação por menor que seja quem te perguntou usa para ele e voce fica a ver navios, assim é isto hoje quem quer alguma coisa paga o honorário primeiro, senão vai estudar engenharia cinco anos, para ver o que é bom para a tosse. Boa semana, e vamos tratar com pessoas normais, as anormais que deixam para depois é de foro intimo dela, gosta de entrar pelo cano, fazer o que.

----------


## gugahb

Bom, no meu caso não sou um provedor, mas tenho antenas em um condomínio fechado para fornecer internet para os membros da comunidade que eu moro, no caso preciso de licença para essa utilização ?

----------


## Genis

> Bom, no meu caso não sou um provedor, mas tenho antenas em um condomínio fechado para fornecer internet para os membros da comunidade que eu moro, no caso preciso de licença para essa utilização ?


se estiver recebendo pelos serviços sim, se estiver doando não sera necessário.

----------


## gugahb

> se estiver recebendo pelos serviços sim, se estiver doando não sera necessário.


Obrigado @*Genis*

----------


## JRAzevedo

Bom, no meu caso não sou um provedor, mas tenho antenas em um condomínio fechado para fornecer internet para os membros da comunidade que eu moro, no caso preciso de licença para essa utilização ?
Bom Dia!
Caso necessite de consultoria, indico a a PROJETAR, empresa séria e com dar uma assessoria fantástica. Entre em contato.
* Site:* www.outorgasprojetar.com.br *Telefone:* (31) 3586 1467

----------

